# mingo numbers



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

This might be an odd request, but does anyone know of any public numbers out of Destin somewhat close in (5-8 miles) that holds mingos. Still selling the boat, but everynow and then like to run it, and while i'm at it get some bait wet. Can't keep much else, and get a bunch of mingos and they're a good fish fry. Thanks in advance. :beer:


----------

